# Surquillo Antiguo



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

A ver si entre todos los foristas buscamos fotos antiguas del distrito de Surquillo.. acá les paso un plano y 2 fotos antiguas (una de la Comisaría,que antiguamente era el Comedor Nacional) :








Las fotos pertenecen al señor Orlando Montoya Segura :
















Una interesante historia la pueden leer en :
http://www.surquillo.org/OMS/23.htm
Es interesante destacar que el Cementerio de Miraflores quedaba en las actuales manzanas entre las calles Dante,Colina,Avenida Cáceres y San Miguel.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Cementerio de Surquillo (inaugurado en 1936)*

En la cuadra 10 de la Avenida Tomás Marsano :


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Conflicto con el distrito de Miraflores*

La Municipalidad de Miraflores reclama como suyos,El Mercado,El Cementerio y El Estadio de Surquillo (que datan de antes de la creación del distrito de Surquillo en 1949). A mi punto de vista personal,todos esos inmuebles le pertenecen a Surquillo,pues están dentro de sus límites distritales. Bajo esa óptica "miraflorina",también podrían reclamar la Casa Hacienda Moreyra de San Isidro que data antes de 1931 cuando se creó el distrito de San Isidro y le pertenecía antiguamente a Miraflores..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sea cual sea el lío, lo cierto es que Miraflores buscaba recuperar el mercado y convertirlo en un centro gastronómico y turístico. El proyecto era tan interesante que los mismos comerciantes del mercado apoyaban este proyecto. El municipio de Surquillo no cuenta con plan alguno para este mercado. Es una lástima, el mercado seguirá en el triste abandono, al igual que casi todo ese distrito, pues a pesar de los grandes afiches que afirman que "Surquillo está cambiando", yo no veo cambio alguno, ni en seguridad, ni en limpieza, ni en ornato.


En fin, interesante thread.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy interesante thread dodi. Sigue mostrando mas fotos. Que extensión abarca y cuantos habitantes tiene?


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Permiteme agregar una foto de 1956 aparecida en la revista de la GUE Tomás Marsano, hoy Riacardo Palma. Aquí se ve a la promoción de mi padre en pleno desfile. Frente al destruido cine Primavera hoy horrible edificio de consultorios médicos. En el plano que colocaste, MIraflorino, se ve la calle Colina donde mi padre vivió. Buena idea la de crear este thread Dodi.








Si J Block, actualmente vivo en Surquillo y respaldo por completo tus palabras.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*En realidad sólo me refiero al Surquillo Antiguo*

Que abarca unas 15 x 8 cuadras y a pesar de ocupar una pequeña parte de todo el área distrital,cuenta con el 60% de la población total del distrito (o sea,50,000 habitantes de los 85,000 del distrito).


skyperu34 said:


> Muy interesante thread dodi. Sigue mostrando mas fotos. Que extensión abarca y cuantos habitantes tiene?


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Urbanización Surquillo (1921)*

A la izquierda del mapa aparece Surquillo cuando empezaba a urbanizarse.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Bruno : Comparto tu opinión...pero....*

los límites distritales han sido aceptados por ambas municipalidades hace 60 años y el Mercado está dentro del área distrital de Surquillo... debemos respetar esas decisiones limítrofes y si bien es cierto,la Municipalidad de Miraflores cuenta con más dinero para realizar un buen proyecto,pues,deberá aceptar que el Mercado pertenece a Surquillo... 


J Block said:


> Sea cual sea el lío, lo cierto es que Miraflores buscaba recuperar el mercado y convertirlo en un centro gastronómico y turístico. El proyecto era tan interesante que los mismos comerciantes del mercado apoyaban este proyecto. El municipio de Surquillo no cuenta con plan alguno para este mercado. Es una lástima, el mercado seguirá en el triste abandono, al igual que casi todo ese distrito, pues a pesar de los grandes afiches que afirman que "Surquillo está cambiando", yo no veo cambio alguno, ni en seguridad, ni en limpieza, ni en ornato.
> 
> 
> En fin, interesante thread.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Uf, me parece bien curioso que Surquillo hoy día es un distrito bien popular rodeado por San Borja, Surco y Miraflores, que son disritos bien residenciales.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

En Surquillo... el cambio eres tú


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Miraflorino said:


> La Municipalidad de Miraflores reclama como suyos,El Mercado,El Cementerio y El Estadio de Surquillo (que datan de antes de la creación del distrito de Surquillo en 1949). A mi punto de vista personal,todos esos inmuebles le pertenecen a Surquillo,pues están dentro de sus límites distritales. Bajo esa óptica "miraflorina",también podrían reclamar la Casa Hacienda Moreyra de San Isidro que data antes de 1931 cuando se creó el distrito de San Isidro y le pertenecía antiguamente a Miraflores..


POr eso nuestra ciudad no funciona. En vez de funcionar como un todo, pues LIma simplemente es un conglomerado de pequenhas ciudades sin infra.
Creo que el sistema de jerarquias politicas y division de poderes esta super obsoleta. 

No conozco muchas ciudades fuera de Perú, pero Lima es la unica que tiene este sistema, por eso cualquier cambio de infraestructura o construccion de la misma demanda mucho tiempo, porque todos quieren jalar agua para su molino.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Surquillo empezó como barrio popular en los años 20s.*

y en esa época toda la zona de Surco que la limita y la de San Borja e incluso la de San Isidro,eran chacras,sembríos... sólo estaba habitado el límite con Miraflores que si paseas bien por sus calles,notarás que hay muchas casonas antiguas... no tiene nada "de curioso",simplemente Surquillo "antiguo" ha permanecido casi intacto a través de las décadas,en cambio Miraflores se ha modernizado más... eso es todo..


Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> Uf, me parece bien curioso que Surquillo hoy día es un distrito bien popular rodeado por San Borja, Surco y Miraflores, que son disritos bien residenciales.


----------



## joseph0089 (May 6, 2008)

mangolight said:


> POr eso nuestra ciudad no funciona. En vez de funcionar como un todo, pues LIma simplemente es un conglomerado de pequenhas ciudades sin infra.
> Creo que el sistema de jerarquias politicas y division de poderes esta super obsoleta.
> 
> No conozco muchas ciudades fuera de Perú, pero Lima es la unica que tiene este sistema, por eso cualquier cambio de infraestructura o construccion de la misma demanda mucho tiempo, porque todos quieren jalar agua para su molino.


tienes razon , la ciudad deberia de manejarse como un todo..en cambio a lima la vemos muy fragmentada teniendo muchos distritos , incluso algunos son muy pequeños como madgalena, breña y el mismo surquillo..a mi parecer no deberian de existir mas de 10 ..lo cual permitira una mejor eficiencia en el manejo de los presupuestos y mas...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Es cierto,hay demasiada división distrital...*

Lima debería estar dividida en 5 ó 6 zonas : Ejemplo : Lima Este,Lima Oeste,Lima Sur,Lima Norte y quizás 2 ó 3 zonas más... pero eso de tener casi medio centenar de distritos,hace que lamentablemente no todas las municipalidades puedan aportar el mismo bienestar para sus habitantes.. 


mangolight said:


> POr eso nuestra ciudad no funciona. En vez de funcionar como un todo, pues LIma simplemente es un conglomerado de pequenhas ciudades sin infra.
> Creo que el sistema de jerarquias politicas y division de poderes esta super obsoleta.
> 
> No conozco muchas ciudades fuera de Perú, pero Lima es la unica que tiene este sistema, por eso cualquier cambio de infraestructura o construccion de la misma demanda mucho tiempo, porque todos quieren jalar agua para su molino.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> Uf, me parece bien curioso que Surquillo hoy día es un distrito bien popular rodeado por San Borja, Surco y Miraflores, que son disritos bien residenciales.


Comparto tu opinión, porque Surquillo que está rodeado de distritos residencials y tan cerca de Miraflores y San Isidro no se modernizó? su cercania podria haber sido un estimulo para que surgieran proyectos habitacionales para quienes buscaran vivir cerca a los Distritos residenciales antes mencionados.
Creo que el problema mayor en Lima no es la cantidad de Distritos mas la competencia de algunos organismos del Estado. Por ejemplo, porque la Municipalidad de Lima tiene que preocuparse de las revisiones tecnicas? Lo mejor y que sucede en otras partes es que exista un Departamento de Transito que cuide de eso. La costa Verde es responsabilidad de quien? Existe un organismo que cuida de esta parte de la costa de Lima mas en la práctica no funciona, los distritos hacen lo que quieren en la parte que les toca y asi en muchos aspectos. Nuestras instituciones no funcionan y va a pasar mucho tiempo para que esas cosas muden.
Surquillo es un ejemplo, podria ser un buen lugar para vivir, mas falta de infraestructura, seguridad lo han dejado en las actuales condiciones. No se como está hoy mas cuando lo conocí no era muy agradable


----------



## Eduard505 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cual es la poblacion de surquillo


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Interesante, Alguien sabe quien fue Tomás Marsano??, hay muchas construcciones con su nombre, una avenida, un teatro, de seguro algunos edificiosm entre otras cosas; y bueno su palacio que fue demolido.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*85,000 habitantes*

pero en la parte antigua viven entre 50,000 a 55,000 habitantes...


Eduard505 said:


> Cual es la poblacion de surquillo


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Tomás Marsano Gutiérrez*

Un millonario de comienzos del siglo XX,dueño de los fundos y chacras adonde está actualmente el Teatro Marsano y alrededores y gran parte del Surquillo antiguo. Uno de sus hijos fue el dueño del Palacio Marsano.


El Bajopontino said:


> Interesante, Alguien sabe quien fue Tomás Marsano??, hay muchas construcciones con su nombre, una avenida, un teatro, de seguro algunos edificiosm entre otras cosas; y bueno su palacio que fue demolido.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muchas gracias Dodi.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Surquillo también tiene su zona residencial que es el Barrio Médico.*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Interesante relato de Surquillo hace algunas décadas*

http://lapromorp.blogspot.com


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Lia hace referencia a esta zona donde se encuentra la avenida Sergio Bernales, fronteriza con la urbanización La Aurora de Miraflores. La frontera se hace evidente al ver las diferencias en las alturas de las edificaciones; menores pisos en Miraflores y mayores en Surquillo.








La curvatura de los edificios es un defecto de mi cámara.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La Avenida Sergio Bernales...*

ha dado un cambio total !!!!... sus 5 cuadras se están llenando de edificios y ha revitalizado a toda la zona...quizás con los años,poco a poco se vaya llenando de edificios hasta la Avenida Angamos,es decir,en toda la pequeña pero muy poblada urbanización Casas Huertas...


Limanidad said:


> Lia hace referencia a esta zona donde se encuentra la avenida Sergio Bernales, fronteriza con la urbanización La Aurora de Miraflores. La frontera se hace evidente al ver las diferencias en las alturas de las edificaciones; menores pisos en Miraflores y mayores en Surquillo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Qué fea esa cosa que tiene un color cada 2 pisos.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Cuando la Avenida Primavera se llamaba "Tomás Marsano"*


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

Miraflorino no tendras info acerca de lo que había en lo que hoy es el CC.HH. Dammert Mueelle (donde vivo)??? Es detras de Mi Banco, son edificios del 84 sin tarrajear. Dicen que allí era el deposito de tranvias.


----------



## Sam Conor (Nov 7, 2009)

Lia_01 said:


> *Surquillo también tiene su zona residencial que es el Barrio Médico.*


Mmmm tratemos de evitar la palabrita *residencial* ya que viene del verbo residir o sea habitar, morar, vivir es decir hasta una casita de esteras puede ser considerada como residencia, si se refiere a zona pituca, bonita Surquillo no sólo tiene el Barrio Médico también están: La Calera de la Merced y de Monterrico, Corpac, Los Sauces y otras más que no me acuerdo, es cierto que la mayoría de la población vive en la zona antigua ya que como mencionaron antes, los residentes de estas zonas son descendientes de los peones de estos fundos, y como eran tantos decidieron habitar casonas viejas, lotes vacios o callejones y es de ahi donde nace la problemática del distrito, creándose un terrible círculo vicioso de pobreza (drogadicción,delincuencia, desorden) que muy pocos alcaldes populistas se han atrevido a combatir.

[









Interesante observar que antiguamente el Fundo de Surquillo llegaba hasta la avenida arequipa y terminaba en el Jirón San Diego ya que supongo no existía la avenida Andrés Avelino Cáceres Dorregaray


----------



## VWGustavo (Dec 13, 2009)

Miraflorino said:


>


¿De qué año es este plano? Si junta Surquillo y Miraflores debe ser porque no había más zonas urbanas alñrededor de éstas... Menciona Armendaris a lo que hoy se llama Armendáriz (y en planos de siglo XIX se llama Almendáliz)... Llama Recavarren a lo que es Paseo de la República (entre la hoy Angamos y Orué -entonces callejón de Barboncitos)...A propósito ¿porqué se llamaba Barboncitos esta avenida?


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

VWGustavo said:


> ¿De qué año es este plano? Si junta Surquillo y Miraflores debe ser porque no había más zonas urbanas alñrededor de éstas... Menciona Armendaris a lo que hoy se llama Armendáriz (y en planos de siglo XIX se llama Almendáliz)... *Llama Recavarren a lo que es Paseo de la República (entre la hoy Angamos y Orué -entonces callejón de Barboncitos)...A propósito ¿porqué se llamaba Barboncitos esta avenida?*


No, la Avenida General Federico Recabarren es una diagonal que parte en el cruce de la Vía Expresa con Angamos en el Parque Graña. Curuza las calles Domingo Elías, Contraalmirante Montero, Junín, Salaverry y la Av. Domingo Orué para luego pasar a la derecha de CC.HH. Dammert Muelle (donde vivo), pasa por la Policía de Investigaciones y termina en el Parque Limatambo o Chancadora I (Apodo amixer).

Sobre la Calle Barboncito (actual Avenida José Domingo Orué) dice mi abuela (la distraigo de preparar la cena por ustedes) que se le decía a esta calle así porque había el tramo entre Panamericana (República de Panamá) y Tomás Marzano era un pasaje escondido. Antes de construirse la USMP existía una opartesita de este pasaje en ese terreno donde guardaban gruas (recuerdos de mi niñez).


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Sam Conor said:


> *Mmmm tratemos de evitar la palabrita residencial *ya que viene del verbo residir o sea habitar, morar, vivir es decir hasta una casita de esteras puede ser considerada como residencia, si se refiere a zona pituca, bonita Surquillo no sólo tiene el Barrio Médico también están: La Calera de la Merced y de Monterrico, Corpac, Los Sauces y otras más que no me acuerdo, es cierto que la mayoría de la población vive en la zona antigua ya que como mencionaron antes, los residentes de estas zonas son descendientes de los peones de estos fundos, y como eran tantos decidieron habitar casonas viejas, lotes vacios o callejones y es de ahi donde nace la problemática del distrito, creándose un terrible círculo vicioso de pobreza (drogadicción,delincuencia, desorden) que muy pocos alcaldes populistas se han atrevido a combatir.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesante observar que antiguamente el Fundo de Surquillo llegaba hasta la avenida arequipa y terminaba en el Jirón San Diego ya que supongo no existía la avenida Andrés Avelino Cáceres Dorregaray


En el Perú al menos llamamos Zonas Residenciales a aquellas partes de la ciudad donde tradicionalmente viven las clases medias o altas, en todo caso lo que tu estás dando es una definición de diccionario, por otro lado deberías dejar de utilizar el término "pituco" ya que suena clasista.

saludos


----------



## VWGustavo (Dec 13, 2009)

gustavoffp said:


> No, la Avenida General Federico Recabarren es una diagonal que parte en el cruce de la Vía Expresa con Angamos en el Parque Graña. Curuza las calles Domingo Elías, Contraalmirante Montero, Junín, Salaverry y la Av. Domingo Orué para luego pasar a la derecha de CC.HH. Dammert Muelle (donde vivo), pasa por la Policía de Investigaciones y termina en el Parque Limatambo o Chancadora I (Apodo amixer).
> 
> Sobre la Calle Barboncito (actual Avenida José Domingo Orué) dice mi abuela (la distraigo de preparar la cena por ustedes) que se le decía a esta calle así porque había el tramo entre Panamericana (República de Panamá) y Tomás Marzano era un pasaje escondido. Antes de construirse la USMP existía una opartesita de este pasaje en ese terreno donde guardaban gruas (recuerdos de mi niñez).


Claro, Recavarren es la diagonal; pero si ves en el plano está rotulado éste nombre a lo que es el Paseo de la República y la diagonal está sin nombre; debo suponer que fue un error de edición. Sobre el pasaje que mencionas sobre el terreno de la USMP, es verdad éste pasaje era como la continuación de Orué y terminaba en un predio particular que ocupa hoy lo que antes fue parte del aeropuerto Limatambo, entonces, creo que el callejón de Barboncitos debe haber sido entonces como una entrada falsa al aeropuerto. 
Ha estado hasta hace muy poco, tal vez dos años cuando la Universidad adquirió todos los terrenos contiguos y -esgrimiendo supongo ésta razón- ya no tenía sentido mantenerse como tal fue anexada al campus. Si te fijas hay dentro incluso postes de luz alineados en forma perpendicular a Marsano que demuestran la existencia de este pasaje ciego.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*"La Hacienda Barboncito" según el Blog de Juan Luis Orrego*

Ver en :
http://blog.pucp.edu.pe/item/24125 


VWGustavo said:


> ¿De qué año es este plano? Si junta Surquillo y Miraflores debe ser porque no había más zonas urbanas alñrededor de éstas... Menciona Armendaris a lo que hoy se llama Armendáriz (y en planos de siglo XIX se llama Almendáliz)... Llama Recavarren a lo que es Paseo de la República (entre la hoy Angamos y Orué -entonces callejón de Barboncitos)...*A propósito ¿porqué se llamaba Barboncitos esta avenida*?


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

Sobre el Blog y la info de VW Gustavo: *Hay un pasado donde uno vive y no tiene la más mínima idea.*

Por cierto, tocayo tu nick es porque te gustan los VW??? Porque a mí y mi viejo (también tocayo tuyo) nos gusta mucho esta marca de hecho teniamos una versión antigua del Golf y ahora un Vento y un Escarabajo.


----------



## VWGustavo (Dec 13, 2009)

¿Dammert Muelle era un depósito de tranvías? No lo sé, pero, digo, que un depósito a mitad del recorrido no era lógico ¿no? ¿hay algun thread sobre el antiguo tranvía de Chorrillos a Lima? No he podido conseguir información certera sobre ello; pero sé que era lo que es el Paseo de la República hasta Angamos, luego tomaba lo que hoy es Recavarren y luego retomaba el Paseo desde Javier Prado ¿era así? Supongo esta ruta porque por Aramburú se ve aún la vía férrea que cruzaba esta avenida. Ah, tocayo, sí, es por mi afición a los VW, los aircooled como tu escarbajo y las Kombis.


----------



## Marcogg15 (Dec 31, 2009)

En el cementerio de Surquillo está la tumba del presidente Benavides.


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

Marcogg15 said:


> En el cementerio de Surquillo está la tumba del presidente Benavides.


En que block??? Siempre voy casi todos los domingos a visitar a mi abuelo.


----------



## VWGustavo (Dec 13, 2009)

Sam Conor said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Este plano tiene un error: indica el norte hacia dónde debe ser el este.


----------



## VWGustavo (Dec 13, 2009)

Limanidad said:


> Lia hace referencia a esta zona donde se encuentra la avenida Sergio Bernales, fronteriza con la urbanización La Aurora de Miraflores. La frontera se hace evidente al ver las diferencias en las alturas de las edificaciones; menores pisos en Miraflores y mayores en Surquillo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


¿y qué espera la municipalidad de Surquillo para erradicar ese feo círculo de cemento que estorba el paso? Creo que fue la base de uno de esos horrendos letreros publicitarios que han invadido nuestra ciudad. Por cierto en el pequeñísimo parque que forma la esquina de Huáscar y Paseo de la República hay uno de estos elefantes publicitarios cuya base ocupa -sin exagerar- la mitad de su área. Entonces, las áreas verdes no son para los vecinos en Surquillo, sino para las empresas publicitarias.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Lo que es peor...*

En realidad indica el norte....cuando debe ser el *SUR *!!!!


VWGustavo said:


> Este plano tiene un error: indica el norte hacia dónde debe ser el este.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Raúl : 100% de acuerdo contigo !!!!*

Y esa palabrita "pituco" que quisiera borrarla de la mente de todos los peruanos... Qué es ser "pituco" ????... apuesto que a que casi nadie sabría responder a esa pregunta... 


cesium said:


> En el Perú al menos llamamos Zonas Residenciales a aquellas partes de la ciudad donde tradicionalmente viven las clases medias o altas, en todo caso lo que tu estás dando es una definición de diccionario, por otro lado deberías dejar de utilizar el término "pituco" ya que suena clasista.
> 
> saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Marco : no había reparado en eso...*

Ese cementerio me encanta...mis adoradas tías abuelas y mis abuelos maternos están allí enterrados... y justo estuve recorriéndolo con mucha calma hace unos 15 días,pero no ví la tumba del Presidente Benavides.... 


Marcogg15 said:


> En el cementerio de Surquillo está la tumba del presidente Benavides.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Gustavo : yo también quisiera saber lo mismo...*

no he visto la tumba del Presidente Benavides... pensé que se encontraba en el Presbítero Maestro en el Mausoleo de su familia...


gustavoffp said:


> En que block??? Siempre voy casi todos los domingos a visitar a mi abuelo.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Este mapa podría ayudarnos un poco ....*












VWGustavo;53737829[B said:


> ]¿Dammert Muelle era un depósito de tranvías? [/B]No lo sé, pero, digo, que un depósito a mitad del recorrido no era lógico ¿no? ¿hay algun thread sobre el antiguo tranvía de Chorrillos a Lima? No he podido conseguir información certera sobre ello; pero sé que era lo que es el Paseo de la República hasta Angamos, luego tomaba lo que hoy es Recavarren y luego retomaba el Paseo desde Javier Prado ¿era así? Supongo esta ruta porque por Aramburú se ve aún la vía férrea que cruzaba esta avenida. Ah, tocayo, sí, es por mi afición a los VW, los aircooled como tu escarbajo y las Kombis.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Vagamente recuerdo...*

que antes de la construcción de Dammert Muelle,esa zona era fea y hasta "peligrosona"... no recuerdo haber caminado por esa zona antes de 1980,sólo sé que la veía cuando pasaba por la Vía Expresa y se apreciaba como una fábrica grande con una chimenea alta (quizás eran dos chimeneas,una alta y otra que pasaba más desapercibida)...por de pronto,ya en los años 70s. era una zona como abandonada,me parece que todavía estaban los rieles y el Callejón Barboncito era efectivamente como una calle larga.. no creo que haya sido "la puerta falsa" del aeropuerto de Limatambo,sino más bien un "camino rural" entre la antigua Hacienda Barboncito y la ó las haciendas que estaban en la actual Urbanización Córpac.
También muy probablemente que ese "camino rural" haya servido para acortar distancia a la casa de los peones,muchos de los cuales vivirían en casitas en los alrededores del actual Mercado Número 2 de Surquillo (el que ésta entre las calles Contralmirante Montero y Junín). De hecho es un "camino rural" que data de 1900 aproximadamente...quizás incluso antes... y que más bien contribuyó a que en los años 20s. se urbanizara esa parte de Surquillo por los antiguos peones de la Hacienda Barboncito... luego efectivamente ya para los años 30s. y especialmente los años 40s. quedó como una especie de "puerta falsa" del Aeropuerto de Limatambo... 
A comienzos de los años 80s. toda esa zona se revitalizó,esa fábrica fue desapareciendo,los rieles también... se asfaltó y se anchó el Callejón Barboncito que finalmente dejó de existir como tal,para convertirse en la continuación de la calle miraflorina Domingo Orué...Dammert Muelle volvió residencial a la zona,lo que permitió que la Urbanización Limatambo se ampliara más para llegar así a la calle Los Negocios...y finalmente la construcción de esos bloques de edificios hasta la Avenida Panamá,ha mejorado aún más toda la zona,tanto así,que poco a poco toda la Avenida Recavarren está mejorando,de punta a punta...sobretodo por el Parquecito Graña,la empresa Graña & Montero y el pequeño Conjunto Habitacional que está entre Paseo de la República y Recavarren...


gustavoffp said:


> Miraflorino no tendras info acerca de lo que había en lo que hoy es el CC.HH. Dammert Mueelle (donde vivo)??? Es detras de Mi Banco, son edificios del 84 sin tarrajear. Dicen que allí era el deposito de tranvias.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Cementerio de Surquillo*

*FOTOS DE JUAN LUIS ORREGO*


----------



## Marcogg15 (Dec 31, 2009)

En el cementerio de Surquillo está la tumba del presidente Bustamante y Rivero, mas no el de Benavides. Me confundí con tantos nombres viendo este programa de "A la vuelta de la esquina". Minuto 5.


----------



## VWGustavo (Dec 13, 2009)

Miraflorino said:


>


Pensé que Recavarren -que une sin mucha inflexión a Paseo de la República desde Angamos a Javier Prado- era la ruta del tranvía; pero deduzco mediante este muy buen aporte de Miraflorino que lo fue a partir de aproximadamente Dammert Muelle en una primera ruta porque luego se hizo la otra que sí tomó el camino actual del Paseo; en todo caso, no sé si coexistieron las dos o era una especie de desvío hacia los depósitos de tranvías que menciona mi tocayo. Noten que ya existía el nombre de Las Palomas para la calle que hoy se llama igual y tiene la misma orientación.


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

VWGustavo said:


> Pensé que Recavarren -que une sin mucha inflexión a Paseo de la República desde Angamos a Javier Prado- era la ruta del tranvía; pero deduzco mediante este muy buen aporte de Miraflorino que lo fue a partir de aproximadamente Dammert Muelle en una primera ruta porque luego se hizo la otra que sí tomó el camino actual del Paseo; en todo caso, no sé si coexistieron las dos o era una especie de desvío hacia los depósitos de tranvías que menciona mi tocayo. Noten que ya existía el nombre de Las Palomas para la calle que hoy se llama igual y tiene la misma orientación.


En la Av. Aramburú aún sobreviven los rieles del tranvía, pero resulta que no en el cruze con Las Palomas, sino en la parte que corta al Parque Limatambo en dos.

Sobre Dammert Muelle: La entrada peatonal que da a la Vía Expresa (entre Domingo Orúe y Las Palomas) era la puerta de entrada para tranvías que necesitaban ir al patio taller.


----------



## VWGustavo (Dec 13, 2009)

gustavoffp said:


> En la Av. Aramburú aún sobreviven los rieles del tranvía, pero resulta que no en el cruze con Las Palomas, sino en la parte que corta al Parque Limatambo en dos.
> 
> Sobre Dammert Muelle: La entrada peatonal que da a la Vía Expresa (entre Domingo Orúe y Las Palomas) era la puerta de entrada para tranvías que necesitaban ir al patio taller.


Claro, porque cuando cruza Aramburú no lo hace ya por Las Palomas sino por Recavarren, o sea una línea que corta en dos partes casi iguales al parque Limatambo; ésta línea -hoy imaginaria- cruza Córpac y llega como Derteano a la esquina de República de Panamá y Seminario donde creo que también hay huellas de los rieles.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Rieles en la cuadra 8 de la Avenida Aramburú*











gustavoffp said:


> *En la Av. Aramburú aún sobreviven los rieles del tranvía, pero resulta que no en el cruze con Las Palomas, sino en la parte que corta al Parque Limatambo en dos.*
> Sobre Dammert Muelle: La entrada peatonal que da a la Vía Expresa (entre Domingo Orúe y Las Palomas) era la puerta de entrada para tranvías que necesitaban ir al patio taller.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Plano de Miraflores de 1933 (Surquillo pertenecía a Miraflores)*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Conjunto Habitacional Alfredo Dammert Muelle*


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

Miraflorino said:


>


De hecho esa foto la tome desde el cuarto de mis viejos.


----------



## Marcogg15 (Dec 31, 2009)

jajaja buena vista desde el cuarto


----------



## joseph0089 (May 6, 2008)

Miraflorino said:


>


Parece que en ese mapa ya estaban "Planificando" desaparecer la huaca JUliana...


----------



## VWGustavo (Dec 13, 2009)

Miraflorino said:


> [/QUOTE]
> La av Aramburú, en el trayecto oeste-este que pertenece a Surquillo, está bastante deteriorada lo que supone un pronto plan de parchado o cobertura con capa asfáltica; ésto supondría la desaparición de este tramo de riel. Ojalá se haga público esta situación para que se evite este rielicidio; si bien ya no hay tranvía ni volverá a haberlo por ahí, creo que nada costaría mantener este tramito como símbolo de una época, nada más.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Muy buena idea Gustavo !!!*

Una pregunta : Cómo hago para nombrar a "los dos Gustavos" ?????....
La idea me parece excelente,sobretodo que en el lado sanisidrino de la 
Avenida Aramburú no hay restos del tramo de riel... Se podría poner un letrero en el paseo central (jardín separador) indicando el tramo del riel.. la Municipalidad de Surquillo se anotaría un golazo con éste detalle !!!!....
Escribamos todos a :
[email protected]


VWGustavo said:


> La av Aramburú, en el trayecto oeste-este que pertenece a Surquillo, está bastante deteriorada lo que supone un pronto plan de parchado o cobertura con capa asfáltica; ésto supondría la desaparición de este tramo de riel. Ojalá se haga público esta situación para que se evite este rielicidio; si bien ya no hay tranvía ni volverá a haberlo por ahí, creo que nada costaría mantener este tramito como símbolo de una época, nada más.


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

Miraflorino said:


> Una pregunta : Cómo hago para nombrar a "los dos Gustavos" ?????....
> La idea me parece excelente,sobretodo que en el lado sanisidrino de la
> Avenida Aramburú no hay restos del tramo de riel... Se podría poner un letrero en el paseo central (jardín separador) indicando el tramo del riel.. la Municipalidad de Surquillo se anotaría un golazo con éste detalle !!!!....
> Escribamos todos a :
> [email protected]


Por qué no aprovechan para remodelar el Parque del Piraña Dominical que Juega Futbol, digo el Parque Limatambo colocando rieles por el antiguo trazado, haciendo de este sitio un lugar turístico como un Parque del Tranvía yo lo renombraría Lima´s Integrated Transport Sistem Memorial Park.

Sobre como diferenciar a los Gustavos, banneandome solo quedaría uno... jajaja.


----------



## FM64.45 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hola Dodi.

Copié mi quote del thread Barrio Médico:

Datos sacados de la página web del municipio de Surquillo.

*DE DÓNDE PROVIENE EL NOMBRE SURQUILLO:*
Esta parte de Lima ya era conocida como las “chacras de Surquillo”. No se ha podido establecer con exactitud de donde proviene el nombre Surquillo, aunque ya se da por cierto que Surquillo es un diminutivo de Surco.

*DATOS HISTÓRICOS:*
El Convento de La Merced, por adjudicación a través de Francisco Pizarro, fue la poseedora de Surquillo (desde el siglo XVI).
El fundo tenía los siguientes límites:
Por el N. Los fundos de Barboncitos y Limatambo; por el S. el pueblo de Miraflores; por el E. los fundos de San Borja, La Calera, La Palma y las tierras de Ocharán; por el O. con el fundo Santa Clara y los Barrancos del Mar. Área: 359 hectáreas.

Lean la reseña histórica de la página web, está cortita pero muy interesante.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Casas con nombres de santos*

El jueves en la mañanita estuve recorriendo la zona de la calle Domingo Orué,pase primero por la Residencial San Pedro (cuadras 12 y 13 de la calle San Pedro),luego pasé por esos nuevos conjuntos de edificios que hacen esquina con la calle San Miguel y luego pasé delante de Dammert Muelle (no me acordaba lo bonitos que son sus ventanales !!!!),luego MiBanco y al frente,no recuerdo si en el Pasaje Ruíz Gallo ó en Juan De Dios Rivero (Prolongación Huáscar),ví a media cuadrita de Domingo Orué,una especie de quinta antigua y 5 casitas en cuyas portadas se leen nombres de santos...Me pareció curioso y simpático el detalle.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Cine Teatro Miraflores (a comienzos de 1958)*

Ubicado en el Paseo de la República (frente al actual Parque Miranda).


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

lindas fotos!!


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

Miraflorino said:


> El jueves en la mañanita estuve recorriendo la zona de la calle Domingo Orué,pase primero por la Residencial San Pedro (cuadras 12 y 13 de la calle San Pedro),luego pasé por esos nuevos conjuntos de edificios que hacen esquina con la calle San Miguel y luego pasé delante de Dammert Muelle (no me acordaba lo bonitos que son sus ventanales !!!!),luego MiBanco y al frente,*no recuerdo si en el Pasaje Ruíz Gallo ó en Juan De Dios Rivero (Prolongación Huáscar),ví a media cuadrita de Domingo Orué,una especie de quinta antigua y 5 casitas en cuyas portadas se leen nombres de santos...Me pareció curioso y simpático el detalle.*


Wau!!! Dodi esas dos calles están infestadas de pirañas, literalmente, yo no entraría.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Por la mañana es una zona bien tranquila...*

Surquillo antiguo es bastante seguro por las mañanas..he recorrido todas las calles antes del mediodía y no puedo decir que una calle ó una cuadra en especial me haya infundido temor... 


gustavoffp said:


> Wau!!! Dodi esas dos calles están infestadas de pirañas, literalmente, yo no entraría.


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

^^ Pedro Ruiz Gallo (Praga) y Juan de Dios Rivero (Prolongación Huascar) son unas de las más peligrosas del distrito, en realidad es poco probable que te roben, el problema es que es foco de pandillas (Praga o PGA es un buen ejemplo, si vieras como ha quedado de grafiteado Dammert Muelle y la zona surquillana de que da a Aramburú), estas pandillas las conforman niños, adolescentes y gente casi adulta. 

La cosa sería recuperar el lugar y no me refiero a asfaltar las pistas y pintar las casas, aunque ambién convendría, se tiene que atacar el problema desde la actitud de estos pandilleros y sus padres. Caminar por el cuadrante Domingo Orué, Vía Expresa, Angamos, República de Panamá sería más bonito si uno no tuviera la sensacíón de estar en una barriada.

Como te dije, es poco probable que te roben, a mí no me a pasado nada, te invito a conocer el Mercado Nº 2, allí existen muchos restaurantes con platos a base de pescado y una imagen del Sagrado Corazón muy antigua y venerada por muchos fieles.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Interesante dato del Mercado Número 2....*

Que a fines de los 80s. fue testigo de unos amaneceres con caldito de gallina luego de una trasnochada "con aguas espirituosas"... tiempos idos !!!!...
Voy a entrar para apreciar la imagen del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús...gracias por la info !!!!...


gustavoffp said:


> ^^ Pedro Ruiz Gallo (Praga) y Juan de Dios Rivero (Prolongación Huascar) son unas de las más peligrosas del distrito, en realidad es poco probable que te roben, el problema es que es foco de pandillas (Praga o PGA es un buen ejemplo, si vieras como ha quedado de grafiteado Dammert Muelle y la zona surquillana de que da a Aramburú), estas pandillas las conforman niños, adolescentes y gente casi adulta.
> 
> La cosa sería recuperar el lugar y no me refiero a asfaltar las pistas y pintar las casas, aunque ambién convendría, se tiene que atacar el problema desde la actitud de estos pandilleros y sus padres. Caminar por el cuadrante Domingo Orué, Vía Expresa, Angamos, República de Panamá sería más bonito si uno no tuviera la sensacíón de estar en una barriada.
> 
> Como te dije, es poco probable que te roben, a mí no me a pasado nada, te invito a conocer el Mercado Nº 2, allí existen muchos restaurantes con platos a base de pescado y una imagen del Sagrado Corazón muy antigua y venerada por muchos fieles.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Foto aérea de 1944 - Cortesía : forista LIMA105*

Cuando Surquillo aún pertenecía al distrito de Miraflores y obviamente el Mercado era también "miraflorino".


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

En que año fué construído el Mercado de Miraflores? en realidad Surquillo tiene su propio mercado me parece que en la Calle Dante.

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Mercado Número 1 de Surquillo*

Fue inaugurado en 1939 por el alcalde Villena Rey,cuando pertenecía toda la zona al distrito de Miraflores....10 años después,el mercado pasa a pertenecer al distrito de Surquillo... El Mercado Número 2 de la calle Dante,es posterior,posiblemente de los años 50s. 


cesium said:


> En que año fué construído el Mercado de Miraflores? en realidad Surquillo tiene su propio mercado me parece que en la Calle Dante.
> 
> saludos


----------



## Fernandodime (Dec 29, 2009)

Miraflorino said:


> Que a fines de los 80s. fue testigo de unos amaneceres con caldito de gallina luego de una trasnochada "con aguas espirituosas"... tiempos idos !!!!...
> Voy a entrar para apreciar la imagen del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús...gracias por la info !!!!...


La imagen del sagrado Corazon de Jesus está justo en la puerta que da a la calle Contraalmirante Montero


----------



## Fernandodime (Dec 29, 2009)

Miraflorino said:


> Surquillo antiguo es bastante seguro por las mañanas..he recorrido todas las calles antes del mediodía y no puedo decir que una calle ó una cuadra en especial me haya infundido temor...


En realidad por las mañanas hasta las 6-7 pm es una zona tranquila, aunque algo desordenada y sucia, es decir puedes caminar tranquilo sin problemas. La cosa comienza en la noche porque aunque por las av. principales se puede transitar relativamente tranquilo (Domingo Orue, Paseo de la republica) las callecitas interiores por lo menos te infunden algo de preocupaciòn, ya que no estan bien iluminadas y al cerrar el mercado las calles estan sucias, hay gente tomando en las calles, (del mismo mercado, de las factorias, o de la cachina que esta entre la calle Salaverry y la calle Junin.)


----------



## Fernandodime (Dec 29, 2009)

gustavoffp said:


> Miraflorino no tendras info acerca de lo que había en lo que hoy es el CC.HH. Dammert Mueelle (donde vivo)??? Es detras de Mi Banco, son edificios del 84 sin tarrajear. Dicen que allí era el deposito de tranvias.


Si era el depósito de los antiguos tranvias que circulaban Lima.

Yo vivi en Dammert Muelle en Domingo Orue cuadra 2, desde el 84 hasta el 2004, mis viejos todavia viven ahi y he visto como la zona fue mejorando poco a poco. Cuando empecé a vivir en DM en marzo del 84, Racavarren era un arenal es decir no habia pista afaltada donde existìa un paradero inicial de la linea 14 (blanco con celeste, creo que ya no existe esa lìnea) que llegaba hasta San Juan de Miraflores, del mismo modo la Av. Domingo Orue (antes Jiron Barboncito) el carril de la pista que va desde Paseo de la Repùblica hasta el cruce con recavarren eran toda de tierra, ademàs en el cruce de Domingo Orue y Recavarren habìa un basural gigantesco (que estuvo por años)que desmejoraba mucho la vista sobre todo porque un canal de regadio proveniente del Rio Surco que todavìa pasa por alli estaba expuesto al aire libre, lo que daba un aspecto feìsimo. Para remate al frente de Dammert Muelle habian numerosìsimos callejones que estaban habitados por gente de mal vivir y delincuentes. Todo eso empezó a cambiar cuando se asfaltaron las pistas, se tapo la acequia que estaba expuesta, los callejones poco a poco fueron desapareciendo, se construyo el puente vehicular Domingo Orue (que cruza la via expresa) Se remodelo el mercado Nro2, se termino de asfaltar Domingo Orue desde San Miguel hasta Republica de Panama que era todo de tierra , y las antiguas fabricas de vidrio y los depósitos dieron paso a los Conjuntos habitacionales que hoy están allí. En conclusion en 25 años las zona mejoró muchisimo. aunque por las inmediaciones del mercado Nro 2 aun hace falta mas orden.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Mercado Número 2 de Surquillo*

La semana pasada entré al Mercado luego de más de 20 años de no hacerlo y pude apreciar la imagen del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús y la placa de la inauguración del Mercado que es de 1955...


Fernandodime said:


> La imagen del sagrado Corazon de Jesus está justo en la puerta que da a la calle Contraalmirante Montero


----------



## limadoc (Jul 2, 2010)

Miraflorino said:


>


Por favor Que edificio se ubica en la esquina de recabarren y primavero no alcanso a leer el nombre?

Un abrazo


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Factoría del Eléctrico...*

No era un edificio,sino más bien una especie de "grifo",por llamarlo de alguna manera,de los tranvías....


limadoc said:


> Por favor Que edificio se ubica en la esquina de recabarren y primavero no alcanso a leer el nombre?
> 
> Un abrazo


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Mercado Número 2*

El Mercado Número 2 de Surquillo es mi mercado de toda la vida.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Cada vez que puedo...me doy un salto por el Mercado...*

aunque tiene una apariencia caótica por fuera,su interior es ordenado,limpio y hasta simpático recorrerlo...


Cazafantasias said:


> El Mercado Número 2 de Surquillo es mi mercado de toda la vida.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Antigua Comisaría de Miraflores en 1942*

Esquina de las calles Dante y San Diego... actualmente es la Comisaría de Surquillo...


----------

